#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Occult >  >  >  Karmic Nazis

## VIRAL

Ever notice how karma seems to be a little "one sided"? The powers are there to avenge the slightest mistake an judge based on one's appearance, but get all distant and cosmic when you are being victimized. You wear black and that means you need to be humbled. You play your music loud and they tell you to poop. there are no psychic guardians around when someone decides to wreak havoc with your mind in your sleep. As the present becomes the past, history slanders us. Gods and angels become inconsistent delusions, and there is no room to be yourself. I'm noticing a trend in this day and age, that "karma" seems to be a product of a bunch of irresponsibe, snot- nosed little punks who view others as property. The law oppresses, and I will abolish it today when I smoke on a non- smoking porch. With this sense of freedom, all that's left is to learn some self control.

----------


## Elfwyn

That's pretty much my reaction.

I'm not entirely sure that I believe in Karma, so much as everything having an equal and opposite reaction.

When I asked someone why very good people had horrible things happen to them, I got an answer concerning reincarnation and all kinds of mumbo jumbo. Not sure how I feel about that. Made me feel kind of bitter actually.

*When I asked about the day to day ramifications of this I got a better answer*: The energy of the Universe flows through all. Each aspect of energy has an effect on every other aspect. Although we may seek to do 'good' in all things, we are constantly in touch with things that have 'evil' resonance. 
That dollar in your pocket may have been part of a grisly crime (as motivation). It carries some of that action with it and possessing it connects you. 
That lovely stone on your finger. How much blood was shed before it was mounted to that ring?
One must cleanse themselves AND those things they possess. Possession itself is a form of tyranny. 
For each thing we experience, we have built the vehicle of its happening.
Often, the weak invite their oppressors because of their weakness.
What seems unfair to one, may be right in the eyes of another.
These things are in balance. To do good here, is to allow evil elsewhere.
One can not hope to escape the cycle of rebirth and karma until they have given up their attachments.

And then, I beat the *crap* out of the Lama who was telling me all this! Just kidding. Really, just kidding!

I DID get something out of this though. Bad stuff happens. Good stuff happens. Our actions and reaction directly effect outcomes. As magicians, we must tend to our own purification because we come into contact with all kinds of unsavory stuff everyday.

For everything that happens, good or bad, ask yourself: What part did I play in this. Answer honestly and you may gain insight from this and thereby allow or prevent such a thing.

In need of Angelic protection? Evoke them.
Protect yourself from those who would oppress you or avoid them altogether. Physically or psychically.
Is it society itself? Don't worry. Look around. *Those who uphold it are polishing brass on the Titanic. It's all going down*. Seize that moment to refashion it in your image when it does. First, you gotta position yourself to do this.

Hey, I'm as young and pissed off as the next one. If small acts of rebellion make you feel as though you're taking charge of your life, then by all means, do it! Rules are MEANT to be broken. Yes, there are consequences. Take preemptive measures against these consequences and you'll be fine.

Gonna run naked through the campus quad? Wear a mask and know where you're going and make sure you have easy slip on clothes right there. toss the mask and walk through another area. Can't prove it--didn't happen.

Read _Fight Club_ by Chuck Palahniuk. Seriously. Watch the movie. For real. It'll make you feel a lot better and still feed you delinquent desires.

Am I reading too much into this? Yep. I think I am.

----------


## Odin

hello and welcome to the forum and look forward to seeing some very interesting threads

----------


## VIRAL

that was entertaining. and yes, i did like fight club!

----------

